

Learn about security from free online training - joebasirico
http://www.securityinnovation.com/products/security-summer.html

======
joebasirico
Hey, submitter of the above link here. I had a hard time coming up with a non-
spammy sounding title for this submission, but my company, Security
Innovation, does a lot of application security work and has created some very
cool eLearning.

If you're interested in learning about security this is a great (free) place
to start. There are six courses that will be given away for free. I encourage
you to check them out.

